# Perfect Photo Day



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

This is out of hundreds...HUNDREDS. Trying to get the perfect mid jump shot of Nina, but to no avail. Here are a bunch of photos I loved took this morning, and Nina came out diesel !!! She doesnt usually look like this though, perfect angle, perfect time of day, posture, etc. This is out of *hundreds *of photos.



















But after days of taking tons of photos, my girlfriend and I got great ones this morning/afternoon before we headed out to the park. ( been a daily non-rainy day routine.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

hahaha.... She looks awesome!!! She is looking very very good!!!!


She's like.. PUT...THE...DAMN....CAMERA.....AWAY...NOWWWWWWW


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

she looks jacked!!! awesome pics and love the ears...


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

She's beautiful. Those are some good pics! Ya need to take more of her! >.<


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG dude she looks amazing very nice muscle tone. She is one gorgeous girl


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


>


Thats a perfect pic.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

NinaThePitbull said:


>


 love this one!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I love the one of her and Tyson together, and the last one is just awesome!! great shot there! you should print that in a 8x10 and frame it!! what kinda camera are you using Oscar?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

She's looking great Oscar!! Wonderful pics of her she's stunning


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> hahaha.... She looks awesome!!! She is looking very very good!!!!
> 
> She's like.. PUT...THE...DAMN....CAMERA.....AWAY...NOWWWWWWW


Hey, welcome back ghost rider. saw you on that bike... nice work!! where do you go upstate?
That's exactly what shes saying, im gonna lay off a bit, though. no pictures all week, that cameras tired!


Cujo's Mom said:


> she looks jacked!!! awesome pics and love the ears...


thanks, got more in the park the last few days, as you know the weathers been fantastic



GTR said:


> She's beautiful. Those are some good pics! Ya need to take more of her! >.<


thanks GTR, trust me Ive got tons, i didnt want to get too pic heavy.



kg420 said:


> OMG dude she looks amazing very nice muscle tone. She is one gorgeous girl


thanks! she's cut and massed up in the mornings. then shes out the crate, water throughout the day, muscle pumping and shes alot smoother in tone.



american_pit13 said:


> Thats a perfect pic.


you know what ive been doing? choosing edit photo option on flickr, crop it, sometimes st8ening it out and then hittting auto fix, and the photos look better



megz said:


> love this one!!


yeah me too, thnx!



PrairieMoonPits said:


> She's looking great Oscar!! Wonderful pics of her she's stunning


thanks, you understand how difficult it is trying to catch the perfect action shot of a pitbull puppy with a slight flash delay... not easy,lol. thought id share the ones of her lounging around, still working on the mid air shots, i got dozens if not hunfreds of photos of half a leg, or her booty, dozens more of _*not a dog within the frame*_ photos....

thanks everyone, basic Cannon Powershot sd800


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool! I'm gonna have to see about gettin me another digital camera! I need one so bad, it's ridiculous! Great shots, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Those are great shots! She is beautiful.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

it has def been nice the past few days... took our pups out to the park and little beach under the Whitestone bridge and the dogs loved it. They were liking the sand and playing in the east river/LI Sound water... don't know if that is a good thing having them drink that water though, lol. Now we have Cujo actually swimming and retrieving, but our girl Hazel thinks she is too cute to get all wet, so she lets Cujo do all the fetching in the water. 

How old is Nina now?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics! She looks awesome!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Great pictures - love the one on the bench looking up to the side - Love the ears!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Cujo's Mom said:


> it has def been nice the past few days... took our pups out to the park and little beach under the Whitestone bridge and the dogs loved it. They were liking the sand and playing in the east river/LI Sound water... don't know if that is a good thing having them drink that water though, lol. Now we have Cujo actually swimming and retrieving, but our girl Hazel thinks she is too cute to get all wet, so she lets Cujo do all the fetching in the water.
> 
> How old is Nina now?


Nina is 6.5 months. 
We've learned to take out the water and let them drink a little once we get there. Keeps em from drinking off ground.

My dogs probably know yours from smell then...

Weve shortened the time there and intensified the activity. My gf runs with Nina and lets her jump up to a stick, and Tyson loves water fetch, he is going out farther now and doggy paddling.

























Great way too cool him down after walking 1.5 miles in a black coat.

Then after about 15-20 mins we walk around the park a little. Don't want to hog up the beach with my off leash dogs.

Great exercise for them, theyre knocked out right now, Beethoven in the background.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> Great pics! She looks awesome!





outlaw josey said:


> Great pictures - love the one on the bench looking up to the side - Love the ears!


thanks outlaw, thanks aimee, i had to literally stop myself from posting dozens, maybe throughout the week.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

As always Oscar, those are some great shots!! I'm lovin it!! Thanks for sharing! I enjoy seeing pix of Tyson and Nina! I love me some Beethoven too! Very relaxing!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey!! Good morning !
Thans for the kind words, i love all 3 as well. Beethoven is a must for most mornings.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! You're more than welcome! Hey, you've got emergency posts, lol!! You've reached 911 posts... just thought I'd point that out, lol! Too bad you're offline now.. would love to chat!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Oscar, Nina looks beautiful.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


>


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

SHe's like WHAT?!?!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Those are adorable picts of her! My camera has an awful delay so it is near impossible to get good shots!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Oscar, Nina looks beautiful.





StaffyDaddy said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> SHe's like WHAT?!?!





Patch-O-Pits said:


> Those are adorable picts of her! My camera has an awful delay so it is near impossible to get good shots!


jmejiaa, thanks brother.

staffy daddy, yeah , they get annoyed when i bust out the camera. gonna slow down with it this week.

Patch, i still havent got my mid air, over one thousand tries !!!... seriously.


----------

